# Bert's Been Busy!



## PolishWineP (Jan 9, 2007)

Well folks, Poor Bert has been one busy guy! In less than a week out in his shop, he cranked out this wine rack! I love it!





Ain't she purty!? He used plywood and left over finishes that he already owned. My kind of guy! It is screwed to the wall to prevent alcohol abuse.


We put some bottles in it to showcase it's qualities!






This is the racks we ordered on line from Sam's Club a few years ago. It needs filling! Look at all those open spaces! Either that or we need to quit drinking wines.



We know THAT'S not going to happen!


----------



## smurfe (Jan 9, 2007)

That is exactly what I want to make. I have the same wire racks you have. We are getting ready to move and the wire racks are not going to meet any of the decor requirements at that house but I could make those cube racks work great. Tell Bert great job. Did he use a plan or just make them on the fly? 


Smurfe


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice Rack!!!!



I mean nice wine rack Bert. Lots of nice looking bottles of wine too....a few spaces to fill....

But show us your carboys!!!!! Am sure you have enough wine to fill all your shelves...


----------



## masta (Jan 9, 2007)

Lookin great Bert...nicejob and who dat wabbit I see?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 9, 2007)

Thats a nice supply you have there!


----------



## geocorn (Jan 9, 2007)

Very nice job, Bert!


----------



## Joanie (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow!!!! It's a beauty!! Nice work, Bert!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 10, 2007)

Now that's my kin of cube Bert! It looks like it wil hold 12-14 cases of wine! Looks to be about 4 feet by 4 feet. Way to go.


----------



## Pepere (Jan 10, 2007)

Great Job Bert!






I can tell your one of those guys who didn't sleep during shop class in high school. That's when they had shop class.


PWP, it's time to get cracking and fill those empty spaces with vino, afterall you don't want Bert to feel unappreciated for all his pains taking efforts do you?


----------



## jsmahoney (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice job! Looks great!


----------



## kutya (Jan 10, 2007)

Bert great looking wine rack...


----------



## Waldo (Jan 10, 2007)

OK Bert...I see now why you could not come last Saturday and help me bottle my wines..You are forgiven if you will send me a set of plans for that wine rack.....AWESOME!!! I love it


----------



## Francie (Jan 10, 2007)

Does Bert travel to Northwest Ohio? My bottles are in the cardboard cases you get from the store!


Looks great!!!


Francie


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 10, 2007)

Bert, if you have a sketch/plan for that on paper and cannot convert it to electronic media, I can. PM me and I will give you my address.


----------



## Fly boy (Jan 10, 2007)

Very nice. I would like to get a copy of those plans if available. Lots of nice bottles, too.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 10, 2007)

The princess will see what she can do to get this into photographic and text instructions. He kind of flew by the seat of his pants.




It will look even better after this coming weekend. I am going out of town, leaving Poor Bert home alone, and he's going to bottle some more wines!



I



this guy! I go play and he stays home and plays!


----------



## Bert (Jan 10, 2007)

THANK YOU to all of you for the nice compliments on the wine rack...I had no plans on paper, just some ideas on what I wanted to do....But I will put some planstogather for those that are interested....


----------



## LeiniePrincess (Jan 11, 2007)

Way to go Bert-Bert! I'm glad to see you're still handy after all of these years!! Good thing we kept you!!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 11, 2007)

How many miles are between you daddy girl!


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 11, 2007)

Here's some pictures of our carboys.






The carboys above are aging in the basement. They spend their days and nights watching movies and snoozing.
Below we have the carboys upstairs, where it's a bit warmer. This is our fermenting room, aka office.






Salut!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 11, 2007)

Very nice collection, are the smaller ones 5's or 3's?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 11, 2007)

They look so pretty, all dressed up with their name tags...sweet!!!

You two have done a great job...what gets bottled next?????

Bert's going to have to build more racks by the looks of that bunch of beauties!!!


----------



## redderthebetter (Jan 11, 2007)

A fine collection of wines and guns. God Bless America.


----------



## LeiniePrincess (Jan 11, 2007)

According to MapQuest, there are 1548.78 miles between me and unlimited wine...I mean my loving parents!


----------



## redderthebetter (Jan 11, 2007)

http://www.van-vliet.org/dempseywoodworking/winerack.shtml




Here is a link to a site with plans similar to Bert's wine rack. I have had this link saved till I can get the time and gumption to go to work on some storage.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 11, 2007)

LeiniePrincess said:


> According to MapQuest, there are 1548.78 miles between me and unlimited wine...I mean my loving parents!


That's our girl!


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 12, 2007)

We have ALL sizes there. The smallest ones are overflow from larger ones &amp;will eventually be recombined with their mates.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 12, 2007)

All those guns next to the wine --- Is that a message to all potential wine thiefs? Don't mess with our stuff!






Bert -Is that one on the left an old Ithaca pump? You don't see those too often anymore. They were a sweet gun.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 12, 2007)

The one on the far left is mine. It's a Remington .22. Ain't she a beauty?!



In fact, the one on the right is mine too!


The guns are what we let the boys who came a callin' for our girls know we had.



But now that the girls are married, I think your answer works well! Thanks!*Edited by: PolishWineP *


----------



## Bert (Jan 12, 2007)

PWP may give me a bad time about all my guns, but about half of those on that rack are hers.....The scary part, she knows how to use them too.....


----------



## OilnH2O (Jan 12, 2007)

Bert, you'll appreciate the fact that when my two kids were toddlers, a bunch of S&amp;W trigger locks -- looks like those you have in the picture -- showed up in my stocking from Santa one Christmas. On oneof my transfers, the keys went missing... for three years! I tried gunsmiths and even the S&amp;W factory, but no luck on gettingduplicate keys -- so I got them drilled out (ouch!).




You guessed it: when we moved back to Montana, unpacking, all the keys (allon one ring!) mysteriouslyshowed up! It renewed my belief in the power of prayer -- you just may not get your prayers answered when YOU want them, and also reaffirmed my belief that God has a sense of humor!


----------



## Angell Wine (Jan 12, 2007)

What's up with the pink rabbit ? by the way, nice rack bert.


----------



## Bert (Jan 13, 2007)

The pink rabbit is a joke between PWP and the Leinie Princess....Thanks for the complement on the wine rack, I hope to bottle today to work towards filling it up....I feel I need one more rack to go with the other racks....One that will hold individnal bottles to clear the shelves of what is left of a batch of wine and make room for a whole batch....I hate mixing the batches, the one you want is always on the bottom.


----------



## Angell Wine (Jan 13, 2007)

Don't tell me therabbit has died ? 
Oh by the way where are you taking the Princess next weekend ?*Edited by: Angell Wine *


----------



## Bert (Jan 13, 2007)

The rabbit is just fine as far as I know...
It might be kind of a stay close the home weekend...She's gone to the Twin Cities this weekend and will be going again in two weeks..


----------

